# kde 3.1.1 sorti

## px

http://kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_1to3_1_1.php

le portage est a jour

----------

## ganjo

lebuild est present depuis hier

----------

## Atreillou

je suis en pleine compile depuis ce matin...

----------

## px

j'avais pas vu... je fais pas des emerge sync && emerge -puv world tout les jours : )

----------

## Atreillou

moi non plus je te rassure   j'ai fait un seul emerge -u world dans toute ma vie...

par contre je lis d'autres forums sur lesquels j ai vu la sortie de kde 3.1.1   et hop   j'ai vite vérifié qu il était dispo dans portage...

j'aime ma gentoo    :Wink: 

----------

## px

ok ok  :Smile:  non moi l'info je l'ai vu sur tootella.org

----------

## Atreillou

et moi chez Da Linux French Page   on a donc la meme source  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

<gros troll poilu>tout façon kde ça pux</gros troll poilu>  :Wink: 

----------

## Atreillou

je suis a moitié d'accord...

certe c lent et ca demande bcp de ressources  (c pour cela que j'utilise fluxbox)   mais cependant des outils comme kmail, knode sont vite devenus indispensable pour moi...

----------

## Arcord

Je suis assez curieux, est-ce que Fluxbox est réellement plus léger et rapide que KDE?

J'ai 3 PC sous Windows XP SP1 (1 Athlon 800 256 Mo / 1 Duron 1 GHz 256 Mo / 1 P4 2,53 512 Mo) et un PC sous Gentoo avec KDE 3.1 (Duron 700@960 256 Mo). Ce dernier se montre beaucoup plus réactif que les 2 premiers PC sous XP et seul le plus puissant (le P4)  est plus confortable que celui sous KDE 3.1.

Moi qui m'attendait à ce que KDE soit "vraiment" lourd, j'avoue le trouver très confortable sur une machine modeste.

----------

## DuF

déjà en fait ce n'est pas comparable car ils ne font pas totalement la même chose. Je dirai personnellement que ça se ressent sur de plus petites machines, sur le K6III450 de mes parents j'y vois une grosse différence entre fluxbox et kde/gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## lithium

Le plus lourd, c'est de le compiler :'(

j'ai commencer hier soir la compilo de kde 3.1.1

...avec un peu de chance je pourrait en profiter avant demain matin :'(

----------

## px

ce que j'adore, pour des gros progs comme cela, il pourraient faire des systemes d'install a la openoffice : )

Je comparerais la gentoo a la cuisine, on apprécie plus les choses apres laisser le temps de mijoter que de passer un rpm surgelé au micro onde  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

oué bon moi j'avais laissé compiler OpenOffice pendant 13h sur ma petite machine.... pour un résultat mitigé => aucune diff  :Smile: 

Mais bon j'avais oublié de mettre des options dans mon CFLAGS  :Wink: 

----------

## px

franchement, vu comment ils ont fait le source de openoffice et le systeme d'internationalisation, je prefere les binaires. Par contre je vais voir ce que donne koffice et les autres progs... C'est pas qu'openoffice est loin d'être optimisé mais quand meme un peu.

----------

## DuF

bah déjà ça aurait été bien qu'ils utilisent une interface existante, genre qt ou gtk car là leur elle ressemble trop à Ms Windows et moi je ne suis pas fan, mais bon ça ne change pas grand chose au schmilblik !

----------

## px

surtout que c'est pas très optimisé de reinventer la roue...

----------

## edomaur

 *DuF wrote:*   

> bah déjà ça aurait été bien qu'ils utilisent une interface existante, genre qt ou gtk car là leur elle ressemble trop à Ms Windows et moi je ne suis pas fan, mais bon ça ne change pas grand chose au schmilblik !

 

Bah, tu sais, le kit de widgets de OOo est conçu pour être portable sur toutes sortes de systèmes et date un peu d'avant la popularisation de GTK+ et Qt : c'est encore la même base que ce que Star Division avait développé pour UNIX et Windows, à la fin des années 80 ~ début des années 90 (j'ai pas le détail des dates)

J'ai par contre lu quelque part qu'un portage GTK+ était en court. Pour moi qui suis plutôt Qt c'est dommage, mais bon, il faut bien commencer qlq part  :Wink: 

----------

## dreambox

Ca m'a pris presque 24h sur un Toshiba PIII 733Mhz pour compiler le kde 3.1.1. Je remarque pas de diffs avec le 3.1.0, quelles sont les améliorations?

----------

## lithium

Ce sont surtout des corrections de bugs

----------

